# E Griffin is a rising star?



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Can you compare Eddy Griffin to R Jefferson next season?

Griffin had 20 pts, 9 rebs and 5 blks in 27 minutes last night.

3 points field goal: 48.3% for the season.


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

The guy is a nightmare for opposing teams. He can hit the three ball, block shots, and rebound. 

Surprised nobody else was interested in picking him up.

Maybe the Wolves can sign him to a long term deal.


----------



## sweet_constipation (Jul 3, 2004)

Ask anyone that has watched the Rockets for the past couple of seasons how good he "actually" is.
IMO, inconsistent and unmotivated.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Flanders</b>!
> 
> Maybe the Wolves can sign him to a long term deal.


current year: $70M

Spree: ask for $14M a year
Cassell: may ask for $10M
Griffin: may ask for $10M


----------



## bigpoppa*UK (Nov 26, 2004)

yeah...a shooting star!! LMAO


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Flanders</b>!
> The guy is a nightmare for opposing teams. He can hit the three ball, block shots, and rebound.
> 
> Surprised nobody else was interested in picking him up.
> ...


I'm guessing no one was interested because last time he said his problems were behind him, they just got worse after signing with a team. I think with his history, I would be wary of giving him a long term contract for a while. I would prefer one or two year contracts until he proves himself again.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bigpoppa*UK</b>!
> yeah...a shooting star!! LMAO


:| That wasn't funny. At all.

BFreak


----------



## bball251 (Nov 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> 
> 
> current year: $70M
> ...


Well, no no and no. Spree isn't asking for $14Mil a year. He's asking for more than $7Mil a year, which is what he was offered. Sam can't get $10Mil because of his current contract. If we gave him as much of a raise as we could, it would be about right on as what he deserves, and that's like $7Mil or so. And Griffen won't ask for $10Mil, He'll get about 1/4 of that. You are WAY off.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

He's playing good in this system. He's always been a good player. But he's also a nutcase. No way is he close to a star or deserving of star money though.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

you kno him and Dalembert both played at Seton Hall together, imagine them in the defensive post together


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*too many swing voters.*

1 game folks. lets see if hes still producing in march and april before we pass judgement.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Flanders</b>!
> The guy is a nightmare for opposing teams. He can hit the three ball, block shots, and rebound.
> 
> Surprised nobody else was interested in picking him up.
> ...



He's always been extremely talented. That was never the question. He just hasn't been able to get his head screwed on straight. If he happens to do that for the Twolves, he could be the difference to bring a ring to Minny.


----------



## bball251 (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: too many swing voters.*



> Originally posted by <b>sherako</b>!
> 1 game folks. lets see if hes still producing in march and april before we pass judgement.


Actually it's been a few games where he's been really good. One game he led the team in scoring, the only game it wasn't Garnett leading in points, and another game he had 13 boards, and then the Sacramento game too.


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

> 1 game folks. lets see if hes still producing in march and april before we pass judgement.


Looks like he's still producing and it doesn't look like he'll quit anytime soon.

SIX THREE POINTERS at the half against Philly.

20 points, 5 rebounds, and 4 assists are his stats at the half.


----------



## Redbled (Sep 3, 2004)

He's always had that kind of ability, but his Artestness has always been what has kept him from making it big. If he gets his stuff together, the Twolves become a favorite for a title in my mind.


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bigpoppa*UK</b>!
> yeah...a shooting star!! LMAO




:| :| 
























:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Good one bro.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Its impressive he made 7 3pts, but do you really want your PF shooting 15 3pointers?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> Its impressive he made 7 3pts, but do you really want your PF shooting 15 3pointers?


If he makes half or nearly half of them, then yes.


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 
> 
> If he makes half or nearly half of them, then yes.


:yes:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

PF's who can stretch the defense are loved in the NBA. That's why Robert Horry is still in the league. The good thing about Griffin is that he's a tough interior player on the other end. Usually the big men that stay out the paint on offense are soft on the other end as well. Not the case with Eddie Griffin.


----------



## Cockney (Nov 3, 2004)

Damn...

If the Rockets just had the patience for him.

I'd take todays Griffin over Juwan Howard and Taylor every day.


----------

